# Ultrasonic cleaner recommendations?



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi all, 

After an exhaustive battle with my epson 9600's clogged print head (magenta I curse you) I have been reading tons about cleaning methods and realize a lot of you are using ultrasonic cleaners for dampers and print heads.

I suppose I must actually thank god for this clog because it has forced me to open up my machine, learn the in's and out's, replace dampers, and close to removing the print head... because...

... I am about two weeks from receiving my first DTG machine... an MS-one.

And i know when i do I will have to be able to do regular maintenance like dampers, print lines, print heads.

So, for my 9600, and my future DTG MS-one does anyone have any recommendations for a good ultrasonic cleaning machine. There seems to be a huge variety on the internets.

Cheers,
jon


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

We bought ours at walmart or target for about $30. It's a small jewelry cleaner, but big enough to fit all the dampers and a print head.


----------



## JonWye (Feb 13, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> We bought ours at walmart or target for about $30. It's a small jewelry cleaner, but big enough to fit all the dampers and a print head.


Have you had much success with cleaning super clogged printheads in the ultrasonic cleaner? And I take it you can only ultrasonic clean the head itself and not the electronics?

One of my ideas was to use simpl green or the epson brand,or off brand, cleaning solution in the ultrasonic cleaner to really break up the gunk. Thoughts?


----------

